# Complex Repair Coding Help



## ajijon (Feb 22, 2013)

One of my clients just did a complex repair of the trunk in which he closed a 35 cm wound how would I code for the additional cm's. The current codes I am using are:

13101 Repair complex trunk 2.6-7.5cm 
13102 each additional 5cm

should I use multiple 13102 and modifiers?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jdyoutsey (Feb 25, 2013)

Use 13102 for every additional 5 cm past the first 7.5. This is an add-on code and should not require any modifiers.


----------



## alexa0414 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Units*

I think you can use the add-on code one time with the number of units changed to show how many more. It also can depend on the payer how they want it billed.


----------

